# gentoo-sources 2.6.15

## johoe

Hi,

today I wanted to try the new kernel 2.6.15. I found the gentoo-sources 2.16.15 masked for amd64. Are there no gentoo-sources 2.6.15 available for intel machines (i686) - latest version in my portage tree is 2.6.14-r6)?

 joho

----------

## chunderbunny

Nope, it's not available yet. Give it a few days, it can be hard to round up enough people to test these things.

----------

## irondog

Just unmask it (except if you don't want to run an unstable kernel, but I think you do):

```
echo 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources ~amd64' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Those devs ?forget? to set the keywords properly all the time.  :Smile: 

----------

## irondog

Fixored. Just sync portage and use ~x86  :Smile: 

----------

## johoe

I've no problems playing arround with unstable stuff, but running a kernel not fitting my arch sounds a bit too much:-) But it's fixed now - let's have a look at this baby.

thx,

  joho

----------

## d3vlin

I'm running gentoo-sources 2.6.15 on my AMD64 box. (Yeah I'm doing ~amd64).

It seems to have issues with my framebuffer splash on kernel init though. (i.e splash not showing up, later it comes up though) 

This is also the case on my ~x86 P4 notebook.  Apart from that, no issues so far.

----------

## SuperDindon

 *d3vlin wrote:*   

> It seems to have issues with my framebuffer splash on kernel init though. (i.e splash not showing up, later it comes up though) 

 

Got the same issue  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## johoe

same here with the splash...

I got another issue: my dvb-s card (pinnacle BT878) is not initialized correctly - the devices are created in /dev but I am unable to tune in and watch tv. kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r7 works perfect. there are a lot of changes in the multimedia devices section in the 2.6.15 kernel - was not able to figure it out yet...

joho

----------

## kmare

hmm.. i got random failures in checking a reiserfs partition at boot time. With 2.6.14 everything is fine... manually checking the partition shows no problems..

----------

## freigeist

I have two problems with 2.6.15 on my amd64, first my soundblaster live 5.1 is quiet...everything seems to work but there is no sound, like the soundcard ist muted, second i have the same issue with the framebuffer (but the latest 2.6.14 has the same issue), the splash is showing up after a few seconds and a few kernel lines (mounting /dev ...)

----------

## kmare

reading the changelog from 2.6.15-git1 i saw many fixes related to udev.. maybe we'll get a fix soon...

----------

## sanchan

2.6.15 is broken for me on ~amd64. Random freeze on modprobe, kernel messages like "kernel bug in modules.c", problem with alsa-driver like missing symbols and much more :-/, added to my package.mask here.

----------

## VeXocide

I have the same problem with the initrd part of the splash not showing, is there a way to fix it yet ?

VeXocide

----------

## HermanR

Same here.

And I get the following error message:

 *Quote:*   

> hald[8871]: Timed out waiting for hotplug event 501. Rebasing to 503

 

EDIT: My problems are gone now. The bootsplash has been fixed by upgrading to a newer kernel (2.6.15-archck2 in this case; I didn't test 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 yet). The hald-thing just disappeared.

----------

## kmare

hmm.. looks like i only got issues with 2.6.15... net isn't working, and i still got the problem with the reiser partition (it's my /home) as it always enters maintenance mode at boot. Checking the partition everything looks fine. I'm using ~x86 baselayout (as i want to use ~x86 udev cause it works better here)... did anyone find any similar problems?

thanx for any help

----------

## kmare

upgrading to udev 0.81-r1 seems to fix the problem with booting. It was udev that was starting the scripts too early at a boot time. Although it looks like there's still a problem with the net. I'm using the forcedeth driver which is working for 2.6.14-r5 but not with 2.6.15-*. The device is loaded and it can ping itself, but not the router. Is anyone else having the same problem?

thanx in advance

----------

## vilis

 *kmare wrote:*   

> upgrading to udev 0.81-r1 seems to fix the problem with booting. It was udev that was starting the scripts too early at a boot time. Although it looks like there's still a problem with the net. I'm using the forcedeth driver which is working for 2.6.14-r5 but not with 2.6.15-*. The device is loaded and it can ping itself, but not the router. Is anyone else having the same problem?
> 
> thanx in advance

 

I had that problem with forcedeth. Problem disappeared after recompiling forcedeth driver into kernel.

----------

## tuxian

Concering the splash problem look here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3033279.html#3033279

Here is a the bug report (patch file attached): https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=119268

Solved the problem for me!

----------

## Headrush

No issues here with 2.6.15-gentoo on the hardware shown in my signature. Guess I'm lucky   :Smile: 

----------

## kmare

 *vilis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I had that problem with forcedeth. Problem disappeared after recompiling forcedeth driver into kernel.

 

thank you! that fixed it! that's a weird bug but at least easy fixable...

----------

